# Kenansville, NC - #830 F



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 8-30-10: Petfinder










*My Contact Info*


Duplin County Animal Control
Kenansville, NC
910-296-2159


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

not certain this is the same one but pretty sure this one was pulled to foster. will call my contact there and find out.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

